# Calling yourself a Ranger



## Ravage (May 17, 2007)

Most of you probably heard about gen. Polko:







He was the commander of GROM for some time. He passed Ranger School, got 'tabbed'.

In his book "GROMowładny" he wrote something like this:



> Rangers Lead The Way, thats our creed



Polko got tabbed, so does that give him the right to call himself a Ranger ?


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 17, 2007)

I should probably defer to the Rangers on this board, but as I understand it, he is a _tabbed_ Ranger, which indicates Ranger training, but not service in the Ranger Regiment.

I think I've heard it said that Ranger training is a school, serving in one of the battalions is a way of life.

That said, my friend Jeremiah never went to Ranger school and never served in one of the modern day Ranger units. He was, however, a Vietnam Vet who served in one of the LRRP units. Those units were considered a precursor to the Ranger units that came on line in the 80s, and I plan on getting him a Zippo with a LRRP scroll. By any measure, I would consider him as having served as a Ranger.

http://www.ranger.org/rangerHistoryVietnamWar.html



> Unlike Rangers of other eras in the 20th century who trained in the United States or in friendly nations overseas, Rangers in Vietnam were activated, trained and fought in the same geographical areas, a high speed approach to training. *Training was a combat mission for volunteers. *Volunteers were assigned and not accepted in the various Ranger companies until after a series of patrols by which the volunteer had passed the acid test of a Ranger, combat, and was accepted by his peers. Following peer acceptance, the volunteer was allowed to wear the black beret and red, white and black scroll shoulder sleeve insignia bearing his Ranger company identity. All Ranger companies were authorized parachute pay.


----------



## Looon (May 17, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> I should probably defer to the Rangers on this board, but as I understand it, he is a _tabbed_ Ranger, which indicates Ranger training, but not service in the Ranger Regiment.
> 
> I think I've heard it said that Ranger training is a school, serving in one of the battalions is a way of life.
> 
> That said, my friend Jeremiah never went to Ranger school and never served in one of the modern day Ranger units. He was, however, a Vietnam Vet who served in one of the LRRP units. Those units were considered a precursor to the Ranger units that came on line in the 80s, and I plan on getting him a Zippo with a LRRP scroll. By any measure, I would consider him as having served as a Ranger.


You are correct in your assesment. IMO


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 17, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> You are correct in your assesment. IMO


 

Cant argue there.  I think they should rename the school, but I think its more of a history thing.


----------



## Looon (May 17, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Cant argue there. I think they should rename the school, but I think its more of a history thing.


I had always thought that _*while I was in*_.:uhh:


----------



## Ravage (May 17, 2007)

Still, can Polko call himself a Ranger ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 17, 2007)

Sure why not. I don't even like to debate this topic anymore lol.  My smart ass would always run into people that would say "oh my husband is a Ranger."  I would ask "oh really? What Battalion is he in?"  "Oh I dont know, he's in 3rd ID."


----------



## Looon (May 17, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Sure why not. I don't even like to debate this topic anymore lol. My smart ass would always run into people that would say "oh my husband is a Ranger." I would ask "oh really? What Battalion is he in?" "Oh I dont know, he's in 3rd ID."


 

hahahaha


----------



## EATIII (May 17, 2007)

Here we Go Again!

Having Served in a Ranger Batt, 2 LRS Units, 1 Scout Plt, 1 RISTA Unit, and a Graduate of Ranger School, This is my Humble Opinion.

Paddle I Agree with you 100% and even if your Bud did not get the Black and Gold, I'm sure he Rangerd every Day in his LRRP Unit just like Modern day Ranger Batts or LRS Units.

Being a Graduate of Ranger School Does Give you the Title of Ranger!
Yes it is a School, But it is Ranger School!
Now some Soldiers Keep Living the Standards and Creed, and some do just what it took to get the Tab and went back to Wherever they came from and just like to LEAN to the left.

Now is this Guy able to Call himself a Ranger? By rights yes, Did He really pass the Standards and then continue to Ranger on? Well only Himself, his RI's, and his Fellow Soldiers can answer that question!

Just my :2c:


----------



## medicchick (May 17, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Sure why not. I don't even like to debate this topic anymore lol.  My smart ass would always run into people that would say "oh my husband is a Ranger."  I would ask "oh really? What Battalion is he in?"  "Oh I dont know, he's in 3rd ID."



I've got the husband who would coin check people, even Majors at the mandatory "Fun Day" before he got out.  I think he came close to doing it to Command Sergeant Major Beam, since he was his first battalion 1SG when he got to 3/75 .


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 17, 2007)

I heard stories about the discipline and attention to detail inherent at places like HAAF. 

For instance, and maybe it's changed or somebody could clarify, when anybody of a higher enlisted rank, whether an NCO or an E-4 or E-3 would approach, the lower ranks would go to parade rest.

Which is definitely something you won't see at the 3rd ID.


----------



## Roycroft201 (May 17, 2007)

Please have patience with me. I know you've discussed this but I wasn't around for those discussions.................

So, if I understand this correctly, a soldier can be assigned to one of the three Ranger Batts and by serving in a Ranger Batt he is automatically a Ranger.   He does NOT have to be a graduate of Ranger School to call himself a Ranger. 

OR,  a soldier can attend and graduate from Ranger School and therefore he then is a Ranger. After Ranger School he can be sent whereever the Army needs him, and it might not be to one of the Ranger Batts, but as long as he successfully graduated from Ranger School, he is a Ranger. 

Therefore, a Ranger becomes a Ranger by EITHER graduating from Ranger School, OR serving in a Ranger Batt, OR both. 

Have I got this correct ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 17, 2007)

Yeah thats how it was when I was there. It's relaxed in the squad though...well.. unless you're a private lol.


----------



## EATIII (May 17, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> I heard stories about the discipline and attention to detail inherent at places like HAAF.
> 
> For instance, and maybe it's changed or somebody could clarify, when anybody of a higher enlisted rank, whether an NCO or an E-4 or E-3 would approach, the lower ranks would go to parade rest.
> 
> Which is definitely something you won't see at the 3rd ID.



You will only see That in a Ranger Batt or Like Units.
However, that SPC or PFC Had a Tab.

And yes you are Correct!


----------



## MADMIKE175 (May 17, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Sure why not. I don't even like to debate this topic anymore lol...



BINGO.

Sure why not, is exactly what I was thinking. He can call himself a Ranger, he went to school. He's not trying to insinuate he served in Battalion.

When someone tells me they are a Ranger I ask, "What Batt?" when they look confused....I ask, "what class." If they can't answer either....I usually just laugh.

Edit -

I stood at parade rest for NO ONE!

















Mainly as I always had my feet elevated.


Also - Roycroft...I would find it slightly disingenuous if I asked someone what they did in the Army and they answered with, "I was a Ranger". It would immediately send a flag up for me.

When people I don't know ask me I generally answer with, "I was in the infantry". If they ask what unit I'll say, "1st/75th and LRS in Korea". If they ask more than that I'll typically start asking them questions...

It's not to be some kind of idiot, I just don't know any Rangers that say, "I was a Ranger" upon first hearing that question. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Max Power (May 17, 2007)

Another outsider's perspective...

Knowing what GROM is (roughly), I think he has the right to do so.  He earned the tab, and he definitely lived it more than likely.  Not everyone gets to command GROM, afterall.  I think his quote is very appropriate as well.

Not to mention he's in a foreign military...


----------



## EATIII (May 17, 2007)

Roycroft201 said:


> Please have patience with me. I know you've discussed this but I wasn't around for those discussions.................
> 
> So, if I understand this correctly, a soldier can be assigned to one of the three Ranger Batts and by serving in a Ranger Batt he is automatically a Ranger.   He does NOT have to be a graduate of Ranger School to call himself a Ranger.
> 
> ...



Short Answer is yes


----------



## Looon (May 17, 2007)

They are two  different things, but have ties to eachother.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 17, 2007)

I was afraid this was going to happen. Basically Ranger School is a school. Anyone in a combat mos can go to it. 82nd, 101st, SFG, 75th, etc etc. They complete the school; they wear a Ranger tab. They go back to the unit they came from. 

Ranger Regiment is a unit, not a school. Graduate RIP, you wear a scroll and go on to do all the things involved with being a member of the 75th. 

Media: 





> CNN: Army Rangers reportedly have parachuted into Afghanistan....


This would be the 75th Ranger Regiment. The 'Army Rangers' noted above are not random joes from various units coming together to form a coalition of tabbed individuals, it doesnt work that way. 

Ranger School is a leadership/ patrolling course that basically sucks balls; it's a gut check. Since it's called Ranger School, graduates are referred to as 'Rangers'. The school really has nothing to do with Ranger Regiment other than its history. Ranger School and Ranger Regiment are night and day. I really don't know how else to explain it. One's a school, ones a special operations force.


----------



## Max Power (May 17, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I was afraid this was going to happen.  Basically Ranger School is a school.  Anyone in a combat mos can go to it. 82nd, 101st, SFG, 75th, etc etc.  They complete the school; they wear a Ranger tab. They go back to the unit they came from.



Its not even restricted to just Combat Arms anymore, either ;)


----------



## EATIII (May 17, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I was afraid this was going to happen. Basically Ranger School is a school. Anyone in a combat mos can go to it. 82nd, 101st, SFG, 75th, etc etc. They complete the school; they wear a Ranger tab. They go back to the unit they came from.
> 
> Ranger Regiment is a unit, not a school. Graduate RIP, you wear a scroll and go on to do all the things involved with being a member of the 75th.
> 
> ...



I thought that was a pretty good Synopsis! RLTW Boon


----------



## Roycroft201 (May 17, 2007)

> Ranger School is a leadership/ patrolling course that basically sucks balls; it's a gut check.



But you have to be tough as nails to successfully complete the school, yes ?
Ranger School includes different Phases, like surviving in the swamp in FL , etc. or am I confusing that with RIP ?



Forget that I asked the question that I just deleted from this post.  I didn't like the question after I re-read it and I don't think it is possible to answer, anyway, after reading what Boon said.


----------



## medicchick (May 17, 2007)

Ranger School is phases, yes.  

My favorite is the women who pose as Ranger wives.  I ran into a few in Georgia, including one who pointed to my husband as her spouse.  It was fun to break the news to her on that count.


----------



## Roycroft201 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, medicchick. 

And I wish I could have seen the look on that woman's face when you informed her of her 'non'-marital status :eek::doh: !


----------



## Looon (May 17, 2007)

EATIII said:


> I thought that was a pretty good Synopsis! RLTW Boon


X2:)


----------



## medicchick (May 17, 2007)

I just laughed.  People always knew who I'm married to, since we have matching unusual wedding bands.


----------



## Gypsy (May 17, 2007)

That's a _very_ cool wedding band MC, is it black onyx and gold?  (I can't see it too well... )


----------



## medicchick (May 17, 2007)

Black titanium and gold, with a band of silver titanium on each end.  It goes silver, black, gold, black, silver.


----------



## Gypsy (May 17, 2007)

Very nice, and unusual!


----------



## EATIII (May 17, 2007)

are you girls done yet?


----------



## Gypsy (May 17, 2007)

:uhh:

Yeah I think so.


----------



## Looon (May 17, 2007)

EATIII said:


> are you girls done yet?


X2:doh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 17, 2007)

EATIII said:


> are you girls done yet?


 
lmao


----------



## MADMIKE175 (May 17, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I was afraid this was going to happen. Basically Ranger School is a school. Anyone in a combat mos can go to it. 82nd, 101st, SFG, 75th, etc etc. They complete the school; they wear a Ranger tab. They go back to the unit they came from.
> 
> Ranger Regiment is a unit, not a school. Graduate RIP, you wear a scroll and go on to do all the things involved with being a member of the 75th.
> 
> ...



Damn...you been book learnin or sumthin?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 18, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> Damn...you been book learnin or sumthin?


 
I just happen to own my very own SOF website:cool: LOL


----------

